# P-Max (The Running Man)



## Plateau_Max (May 1, 2007)

After my sever car wreck in December, I only started back in the gym barely a month ago.  This has been mostly a recovery trial but now I'm pretty much back in full swing.  Finally starting a journal to track my progress and have some discussion.

*Monday - Extended Cardio (run day)*
Running - 60 minutes, approx 7-8 miles
Elliptical - 45 minutes, approx 7 miles (5-6 if running at same intensity)
Calisthenics - Upper Body
---Pushups - 2 sets, 50 reps
---Situps - 2 sets, 60 reps
---Bicycle Kicks - 2 sets, 50 reps
---Side Bends - 4 sets per side, 30 reps
---Reverse Crunches - 4 sets, 25 reps
---Flutter Kicks - 2 sets, 75 reps

*Tuesday - Chest, Triceps (push day)*

*--Workout A, Week 1 of 2 for Rep Range*
-Incline Barbell Press - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Overhead Tricep Extentions - 10-12 reps
-Decline Dumbell Press - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Cable Pushdowns (V-bar) - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Barbell Military Press - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Laying EZ-Bar Tricep Extentions - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
10 minute cooldown run

*--Workout B, Week 2 of 2 for Rep Range*
-Flat Barbell Press - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Laying H-Bar Tricep Extentions - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Incline Dumbell Press - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Seated Dumbell Tricep Extensions (skullcrusher) - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Cable Crossover (straight across) - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Cable Crossover (straight down) - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
10 minute cooldown run

*Wednesday - Extended Cardio (run day)*
Elliptical - 60 minutes, approx 9 miles (7-8 if running at same intensity)
Track Run - 45 minutes, approx 5-6 miles
Calisthenics - Lower Body
---Squats (no weight) - 2 sets, 25 reps
---Glute Extentions - 2 sets per leg, 25 reps
---Jumping Jacks - 4 sets, 40 reps
---Jumping Squats - 2 sets, 20 reps
---Lunges (no weight) - 2 sets per leg, 20 reps

*Thursday - Rest Day*
Televison/Movies - 4 hours or more
Homework - 2 hours or more
Walk the dogs for the roommate
Low carb day
Laundry hahahaha sorry I'm enjoying this
Cook something naked

*Friday - Back, Biceps (pull day)*

*--Workout A, Week 1 of 2 for Rep Range*
-Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-EZ-Bar Preacher Curls - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Close Grip Rows - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Incline Dumbell Hammer curls - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Bent Over Rows - 4 sets ,8-10 reps
-EZ-Bar Reverse Curls - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Back Extentions - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Standing Laterals - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
10 minute cooldown run

Drink PWO Shake
Wait 1 hour

HIIT Cardio
-10 minutes Running IT
-10 minutes Elliptical IT
-10 minutes Bicycle IT

*--Workout B, Week 2 of 2 for Rep Range*
-Wide Grip Rows - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-H-Bar Preacher Curls - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Deadlifts - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Seated Dumbell Curls - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Close Grip High Shrugs - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-EZ-Bar Reverse Preacher Curls - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Reverse Flies - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
10 minute cooldown run

Drink PWO Shake
Wait 1 hour

HIIT Cardio
-10 minute Elliptical IT
-10 minute Bicycle IT
-10 minute Running IT

*Saturday - Leg Day*

*--Workout A, Week 1 of 2 for Rep Range*
-Squats - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Quad Extentions - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Weighted Lunges - 4 sets per leg, 8-10 reps
-Hamstring Curls - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Weighted Glute Extentions - 4 sets per leg, 8-10 reps
10 minute walk

*--Workout B, Week 2 of 2 for Rep Range*
-Leg Press - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Hamstring Curls - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Front Squats - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Quad Extentions - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Weighted Calf Raises - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
10 minute walk

*Sunday - Rest Day*
Sleep in a lot
Do a refeed on week 2
Try to get laid
Study
Cook something naked

------------------------------------------

Current Weight : 180lbs
Current BF : 14%
Current Status : Single White Male of German ethnicity, enjoys long walks on the beach which is painfully impossible in Kansas, likes Heavy Metal and Red Meat.  Working out kicks ass.

------------------------------------------

The whole point of me having a workout "A" and "B" for every stage (P/RR/S) is I just want to be as diverse as I can with my lifting to ensure I don't miss anything.

I'll make an update to this when I switch over to Power in a couple weeks.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 2, 2007)

My Tuesday went well, my cooldown run ended up being 1.7 miles in 10 minutes though...  I changed a couple things when I got to the gym because of how I felt at the time.  Ended up being:

>Incline Barbell Press - 10, 10, 10, 8 (reps)
>Overhead Tricep Extentions - 10, 8, 10, 8 (had to move the weight back down after set 2 so I could get my reps out)
>Decline Dumbell Press - 10, 10, 10, 8
>Laying EZ-Bar Tricep Extentions - 10, 10, 10, 10
>Cable Crossover (straight accross) - 10, 10, 8, 8
>Dips (unassisted) - 10, 8, 8, 8

I'm not sure I know how to take it easy when I run.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 4, 2007)

Rest day was great, oats, fruit, salad, veggies, lean protein..... yum.

It's Friday!  Time for some serious pull action and little HIIT.  Can't wait.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 7, 2007)

Everyone keeps asking me to post my diet, but it changes every day... alas, I'll post today's (monday) to shut someone up. 

Today is extended cardio day so there's a pre, and post workout shake and a mid-run carb gel to account for.  Morning is oats and berries, sometimes it's go-lean cereal with a few berries, or a couple slices of whole wheat toast and some mixed fruit... the list goes on.  I never eat the same thing every day.  If it's a rest day there's only one shake, and the other meal is just more lean protein and steamed veggies... so take this list with a grain of salt.

*Meal 1:* 5:45am
Oats (whole), 1 cup - 311 cals
Mixed Berries, 1c - 45 cals
---berries is even mix blueberries, blackberries, strawberries, raspberries

*Meal 2:* 8:30am
Fruit item (today apple) - 81 cals
One scoop whey, 1c skim milk - 216 cals
----fruit item is different every day, sometimes chopped mixed fruit

*Meal 3:* 12:30pm
Chicken breast (medium) - 281 cals
Mixed salad, 2c - 20 cals
3 TBspn fat free italian dressing - 19 cals
-----salad is iceberg, romain, cabbage, spinach (raw)

*Meal 4:* (pre-workout) 3:30pm
2 scoops whey, 1.5c skim milk - 390 cals
1/4c oats (ground) - 78 cals

*During Workout*
Powerbar Carb Gel - 110 cals

*Meal 5:* (post workout) 5:30pm
1 scoop whey - 130 cals
1c skim milk - 86 cals
1/4c oats (ground) - 78 cals
6oz plain yogurt - 95

*Meal 6:* 7:00pm
8oz salmon fillet - 327 cals
1c steamed veggies - 57 cals

*Meal 7:* 9:00pm
1/4c cottage cheese - 50 cals
1 TBspn peanut butter - 90 cals

Total Cals - Approximately 2,200.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 7, 2007)

Oh also, weekend was a disaster.  I let myself drink... a lot.  It's okay 'cause Sunday I ate a lot of fruit, took my vitamines in regular intervals throughout the day and drank a few shots of Lemon juice.  It was basically an antioxidant and vitamin/water replenishment day all together.

I killed my hangover so quick, it was like I put a shotgun barrel to it's head.  Felt great.  So many people get hangovers and think there's some magic potion to get rid of it that includes raw eggs and coffee or some crap.  You're just dehydrated and malnourished... so counter that!


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 7, 2007)

Dear God I'm tired...

Thank god tomorrow doesn't involve any cardio or lower body...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2007)

Yes, you have to run 6 miles and then do 35 minutes on the stepmill!


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 9, 2007)

Nah it was push day for sure.  Did some bonus upper body calisthenics in the end though, nothing like my regimented stuff but just a couple sets up pushups and crunches to reach that good ol' lactic threshold 100%.

Today is a cardio day though, and I've actually decided a few things need to be moved around.  I can't be doing HIIT on my pull day anymore 'cause it's just too much time at the gym when if I put it on my rest day it's short enough not to completely destroy a good period of rest.

Gonna mod that schedule and repost it here in a minute.


----------



## DontStop (May 9, 2007)

looking good!
how long do you do HIIT for?


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 9, 2007)

*Monday - Extended Cardio* (run day)
Running - 60 minutes, approx 7-8 miles
Elliptical - 45 minutes, approx 7 miles (5-6 if running at same intensity)
Calisthenics - Upper Body
---Pushups - 2 sets, 50 reps
---Situps - 2 sets, 60 reps
---Bicycle Kicks - 2 sets, 50 reps
---Side Bends - 4 sets per side, 30 reps
---Reverse Crunches - 4 sets, 25 reps
---Flutter Kicks - 2 sets, 75 reps

*Tuesday - Chest, Triceps, Shoulders* (push day)
--Workout A, Week 1 of 2 for Rep Range
-Incline Barbell Press - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Overhead Tricep Extentions - 10-12 reps
-Decline Dumbell Press - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Cable Pushdowns (V-bar) - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Barbell Military Press - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Laying EZ-Bar Tricep Extentions - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
10 minute cooldown run

--Workout B, Week 2 of 2 for Rep Range
-Flat Barbell Press - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Laying H-Bar Tricep Extentions - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Incline Dumbell Press - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Seated Dumbell Tricep Extensions (skullcrusher) - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Cable Crossover (straight across) - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Cable Crossover (straight down) - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
10 minute cooldown run

*Wednesday - HIIT Cardio Day*
I'll be using somewhat of a Fartlek style on the HIIT
-10 minutes Treadmill IT
-5 minute rest
-10 minutes Elliptical IT
-5 minute rest
-10 minutes Bicycle IT
(this order will be changed every week)


*Thursday - Back, Biceps, Shoulders* (pull day)
--Workout A, Week 1 of 2 for Rep Range
-Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-EZ-Bar Preacher Curls - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Close Grip Rows - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Incline Dumbell Hammer curls - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Bent Over Rows - 4 sets ,8-10 reps
-EZ-Bar Reverse Curls - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Back Extentions - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Standing Laterals - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
10 minute cooldown run

--Workout B, Week 2 of 2 for Rep Range
-Wide Grip Rows - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-H-Bar Preacher Curls - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Deadlifts - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Seated Dumbell Curls - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Close Grip High Shrugs - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-EZ-Bar Reverse Preacher Curls - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Reverse Flies - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
10 minute cooldown run


*Friday - Extended Cardio* (run day)
Elliptical - 60 minutes, approx 9 miles (7-8 if running at same intensity)
Track Run - 45 minutes, approx 5-6 miles
Calisthenics - Lower Body
---Squats (no weight) - 2 sets, 25 reps
---Glute Extentions - 2 sets per leg, 25 reps
---Jumping Jacks - 4 sets, 40 reps
---Jumping Squats - 2 sets, 20 reps
---Lunges (no weight) - 2 sets per leg, 20 reps


*Saturday - Leg Day*
--Workout A, Week 1 of 2 for Rep Range
-Squats - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Quad Extentions - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Weighted Lunges - 4 sets per leg, 8-10 reps
-Hamstring Curls - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Weighted Glute Extentions - 4 sets per leg, 8-10 reps
10 minute walk

--Workout B, Week 2 of 2 for Rep Range
-Leg Press - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Hamstring Curls - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Front Squats - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
-Quad Extentions - 4 sets, 10-12 reps
-Weighted Calf Raises - 4 sets, 8-10 reps
10 minute walk

*Sunday - Rest Day*
Sleep in a lot
Do a refeed on week 2
Try to get laid (again)
Study
Cook something naked


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 14, 2007)

This weekend was TERRIBLE.  Okay well it all started with Thursday.

So work screwed up my meal plans and I ended up going into my HIIT without having eaten since lunch (about 6 hours).  This is bad because if I don't have enough energy in the form of stims and plenty of glycogen I cramp up easy.  

I did my running IT for 10 minutes and felt like dying, it was horrible.  So I turned to the bike for my next round and 3 minutes into it I was so tired my vision started going blurry and I got up and tried to walk it off.  I was drinking plenty of water, but didn't have any food, I was even fresh out of carb gels.  I went into the bathroom and dry heaved a bit... then went home.

FRIDAY which was supposed to be a much needed pull day... well I had to stop eating at 6pm the night before so that I'd have over 12 hours of fasting time before my cholesterol and homocysteine blood draw.  Later on that day I was voluntold (forced to volunteer) to give blood for the blood drive, where they took 2 entire pints of my blood.  Well it would have been two pints if they were paying attention and didn't like the second bag fill up 'till it about burst... so in the end it was damn near 3 pints, and that's after I had 4 full vials of it drawn earlier in the morning.

So I get back to work and damn near pass out and someone drove me home (needless to say I couldn't work the rest of the day).  No work out for me.  Saturday I woke up and let this girl I kind of want, talk me into going to river fest (this stupid thing we have in wichita every summer) and I didn't get my leg workout either.  Sunday I did a refeed and watched my nutrition all day and hydrated a lot getting ready for today, and I'm gonna come back into this with screaming intensity... no more fuck ups for this guy.  No way.

I don't care if my house is burning to the ground I'm not leaving that track 'till I'm fucking DONE.


----------



## DontStop (May 15, 2007)

good to see your hard on yourself. im like that too it keeps me focussed


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2007)

Wichita, huh?  I lived in Hutchinson for a couple of years when I was a kid.  I'm pretty sure those years will come right off of my time in purgatory...


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 16, 2007)

How will living in Hutch take time from purgatory?


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 16, 2007)

Anyway, Tuesday went pretty darn well.

So it was a push day.  I changed things up a bit though.
>Incline Dumbell Press - 4 sets, 10, 10, 9, 10
>Cable Pushdowns - 4 sets, 10, 10, 10, 8
>Flat Bench Barbell Press - 4 sets, 10, 10, 8, 8
>Standing One Arm Tricep Extentions - 4 sets per arm, 10, 10, 10, 10
>Cable Crossovers (straight across) - 4 sets, 10, 10, 10, 10
>Laying EZ Bar Tricep Extentions - 4 sets, 10, 10, 10, 8
1 mile cooldown run (7 minutes)

I actually had to do my fitness exam for the Air Force yesterday AFTER I had the above workout 'cause the guy who was testing me was busy with work.  So after doing everything I just said, I drove to work and did 74 situps in 60 seconds, had my waist measured (31") and the rest is history.  Got my 100% for the exam for 2007.  WOOHOO


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> How will living in Hutch take time from purgatory?



Because it's worse than Purgatory ever thought of being....


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 17, 2007)

Yeah my roommate's girlfriend is from Hutch and I swear if abstracts could be embodied in people (like in the movie Dogma) then she would have to be the embodiment of ANNOYANCE.

Today is gonna be great.  For some reason I love working my arms and back (pull day).


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 23, 2007)

SO... tomorrow is thursday.  Testing for rank, then going to work... then it's PULL day with a nasty fast 1.5 mile run.

I think I'm gonna cook this one at 8 minutes.  Just a hunch.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 25, 2007)

Thursday was DYNAMITE

>Wide Grip Rows - 8, 8, 8, 8
>H-Bar Preacher Curls - 10, 10, 8, 8
>Deadlifts - 8, 8, 8, 8
>Seated Dumbell Curls - 10, 10, 10, 10
>Close Grip High Shrugs - 12, 10, 10, 10
>EZ-Bar Reverse Preacher Curls - 10, 10, 10, 8
>Reverse Flies - 8, 8, 8, 8

I did my 1.5 mile run in 7:55 on the track... felt amazing.  The record for the base for a 1.5 is 7:43 so I think I might keep up with the sprints and go for the record, it's not like I'm far off.


----------



## Mista (May 27, 2007)

Plateau_Max I demand pictures of you immediately.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 30, 2007)

Hah, those come on special request.  I'll see what I can do.

Anyhow.

Monday -
>10 minutes HIIT - Running
>10 minutes HIIT - Eliptical
>1.5 mile run (approx 8min 30sec)
Upper Body Calisthenics

Tuesday -
>Flat Barbell Press - 8, 8, 8, 6
>Laying EZ-Bar Tricep Extentions - 8, 8, 8, 8
>Incline Barbell Press - 8, 8, 6, 6
>Overhead Cable Pushdowns - 8, 8, 8, 8
>Barbell Military Press - 8, 8, 6, 6
>Overhead Dumbell Tricep Extentions - 8, 8, 8, 6
1.5 mile run (approx 8 minutes)

Wednesday - SO FAR
Lower Body Calisthenics
1.5 mile run

Later today I'm going to return to the gym to get a real workout.


----------

